# Age to start driving horse



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pulling a cart is easier but until they are finished growing and knees are closed it doesn't matter the activity. You want to avoid injury to the joints. I start mine ground driving once they are firmly grounded in basic ground work. Depending on their mental maturity I have started them as young as 18 months but 2 years is more typical. By that time they are well familiar with all of the equipment even the cart as they have been lead up to it and between the shafts. They have seen/heard it pulled so there are no surprises. My lines are long enough and cart small enough that I drive from behind the cart at first after they have turned 2 (usually 2 1/2) and unless I will be using them to log I don't usually attach things behind them to drag (when working with saddle horses). I start with what they will be used for then add in other things as requested or if they are mine. Now the older drafts I start I will put a light tire behind them to prepare them for the drag sled as they are powerful enough I want them to feel that have have something there to lessen the chance of a runaway the first time I am on anything they are pulling. Again for me it is mentally maturity that determines when they are first hooked to anything once they they are started which means it is between 2 1/2 to 3 that they actually have something besides me behind them. Weight gets added as they get older with 3 + years being when they start with heavier carts/wagons on flat ground with little resistance. At 4 is when they are brought into public and carrying a small payload. By 6 they have seen and done it all if they are mine and have been worked single, double, 4-up, 6- up if I have the horses, tandem, random (more than 2 abreast) and unicorn as well as lots of single work. By 8 they have the miles to say they are solid. I did a lot more when I was younger. If you want them attached to farm equipment then I recommend a friend as I am still not comfortable with farm equipment even after 30 years working with horses on farms. As most farm equipment means a heavier load as they are working in soil I wait until they are a little older.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Do you really think you'll get different answers on another forum?


We're horse people, and for us the horse comes first! An 18 month old colt needs time to grow up both physically and mentally, learn how to be a horse out in a herd, and figure out his place in this big world. Since you even have to ask these questions on working young horses, obviously you don't have the knowledge or the skills to work with a youngster---please find a mentor who can guide you so you don't ruin these horses before they've even had a chance to learn how to be a horse!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

2 is about the average age most of the folks I know break them to the cart. You've already got a lot of the ground work in place, but if you've never broken a horse to drive before, I'd suggest getting professional help in putting him to the cart. 

I feel like it's easier for a young horse in harness training to start out as part of a pair, with an older, steady-eddy horse, because it gives a young, unsure horse something to look to for reassurance when he inevitably gets freaked out. It also helps to reinforce commands - they balk at water, the mailbox, cars, whatever? Old Joe or Bessie May don't give a flying toot, they're going to drag them along whether they like it or not. 

There's nothing wrong with getting them green-broke, and then waiting until their growth plates have closed to put them into steady work. They benefit from learning, and then getting turned out and getting a chance to just be a horse and digest what they've learned for a bit. 

As far as transitioning from driving to riding, I do believe that harness work helps transition the horse more easily to riding - proven by drafts and Standardbreds who start off doing nothing BUT driving most of the time, and then usually find themselves in a riding career later in their lives. You're teaching them to follow voice and rein cues without the added weight and stress of a rider on their bodies, but too much work is still too much work if done incorrectly.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Let horse sit for another year. Too much work on a horse this young isn't good.

Going into fall of 2 year old year will be about right to start with anything.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Prairie said:


> Do you really think you'll get different answers on another forum?
> 
> 
> We're horse people, and for us the horse comes first! An 18 month old colt needs time to grow up both physically and mentally, learn how to be a horse out in a herd, and figure out his place in this big world. *Since you even have to ask these questions on working young horses, obviously you don't have the knowledge or the skills to work with a youngster---please find a mentor who can guide you *so you don't ruin these horses before they've even had a chance to learn how to be a horse!


I beg to differ. I got my first colt a few years ago. I have asked LOTS of questions on this forum, and have had no outside source of information in the form of a mentor or trainer other than my father with very old, outdated ideas and values. Everyone starts somewhere and sometimes they don't have an outside source. I know most of the "trainers" around here start 16 month old horses and have nearly finished two year olds who end up having a mental meltdown and being sold to the meat wagon. Those are certified trainers. I would much rather ask on a public forum and pick and choose out of the bank of information given, from people who have different experiences with different opinions. That way you can learn things that fit you and your situation.

Now to the OP, we have started some logging horses as young as a year to prepare them to haul logs at two. Not the best idea but our livelihood depended on it. If your livelihood does not depend on starting this horse, keep ground driving. Instead of walking somewhere, ground drive. That way they are completely comfortable driving before you add anything else. After they grow a bit, start dragging light items everywhere. At two, start lugging the light cart around- if you have reins long enough, walk behind it.


----------

